# Epson style clogged printhead problem solution



## signman1000 (May 2, 2009)

Just found my problem on 3 printheads. When all else fails: If you are not squemish separate the printhead top assembly from the bottom containing the electronics and plate. Do not remove the rubber gasket from the electronics. Syringe each ink feed tube in the top half where the damper would normally attach and see if you get easy flow out of all the tubes. My black ink flow tube was clogged on 2 heads and cyan on 1. The feed tube clogged to where cleaning fluid would run but ink almost instantly clogged. Simply inserted a syringe needle and cleaned the feed tube from the bottom. Use the syringe to wash out again from the damper side then re-assemble. This problem acts exactly like starvation. No number of cleaning cycles or purges worked.So far all my clogged heads have had this problem not a clogged plate problem.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Wayne,
yes we've also found that taking the black top off and submerging it in an ultrasonic cleaner with simple green does the trick. It also cleans the white ink that builds up along the walls of the nozzles that will produce starvation.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Print head surgery! I've taken print heads apart but usually then they are dead. Never thought about taking semi-dead ones and trying to unclog it like you have outlined. Might try it out next time!

Are you using any special syringes and pipets (or tubes?)


----------



## signman1000 (May 2, 2009)

No special syringes. I just pick up some at my pharmacy and tubing at a hardware store.


----------



## beembroidery (Jul 22, 2010)

I know my white ink caused the clog on my print head. I just called to find out the price.... $425 for a new print head. I'm going to try this. Is there anything else you can tell me? I'm on a tight deadline and need this fixed asap......


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

be careful > try Windex w/ ammonia (original formula) this is more common then simple green 

you can delaminate your head.. 

try dtginks.com for a printhead > usually cheaper than SWF


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

the best solution to clean the top assembly is to place it an ultrasonic cleaner , just like TahoeTomahawk said.
even if you clean it very thoroughly with a syringe, there will be ink residues inside the spikes, but the ultrasonic cleaner will help to remove them.


----------



## ourfaeyza (Nov 5, 2009)

zanone said:


> the best solution to clean the top assembly is to place it an ultrasonic cleaner , just like TahoeTomahawk said.
> even if you clean it very thoroughly with a syringe, there will be ink residues inside the spikes, but the ultrasonic cleaner will help to remove them.


What did you mean with ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

ourfaeyza said:


> What did you mean with ultrasonic cleaner?


It is a cleaning device , which works with ultrasonic waves and a special additive fluid, you have surely seen it before , 

ultrasonic cleaner - Google Search


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

i found the only thing that would break down titanium dioxide (RESIDUE) is this http://www.paintballbunkersolution.com/about.html

i only used it as a last resort on a thought to be dead print head..clogged 4 channels with white... i belive this is an alkalia solution..

a simple search of google "titanium dioxide residue cleaner" will give you more than enough info on the subject... there are only a few ways to break a residue or hardend clog of titanium dioxide.. thats a fact.. so if your adventurous you might try it.. what do you have to lose?

i actually use it as a cleaning solution when printing white in a diluted formula.. it gets the white out... try at your own risk ..this is still in testing phase for me , but i have had no issues except good nozzle checks... lol


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

german13 said:


> i found the only thing that would break down titanium dioxide (RESIDUE) is this http://www.paintballbunkersolution.com/about.html


they dont ship to europe


----------



## ourfaeyza (Nov 5, 2009)

german13 said:


> i found the only thing that would break down titanium dioxide (RESIDUE) is this http://www.paintballbunkersolution.com/about.html
> 
> i only used it as a last resort on a thought to be dead print head..clogged 4 channels with white... i belive this is an alkalia solution..
> 
> ...


I have read it on your thread: Mission accomplished "license to thrill" but like zanone said, they don't ship it worldwide


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

hey guys i would email this guy and tell him!!! about the shipping issue!!! im sure he will tell you what it is!! then you may be able to find a substitute there.. its really an industrial cleaner used to break titanium dioxide used in the cosemetic-food industry, for cleaning there large production vats when it gums up.. he buys it in 55gallon drums!!!


----------



## cmos (Oct 5, 2009)

I asked him too,he redirected me to a reseller in Canada who doesnt ship to europe also. I'll try your keywords Jeff, maybe i have better luck with them on google


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

cmos said:


> I asked him too,he redirected me to a reseller in Canada who doesnt ship to europe also. I'll try your keywords Jeff, maybe i have better luck with them on google


 
heres another source!!! i have never used this product and im not sure that it works the same, but its listed as a titanium dioxide cleaner... i dont know there shipping deal either!! Critical Cleaning - Alconox, Inc.: Titanium dioxide residue cleaning

your bound to find a source where your at!!!

good look


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

signman1000 said:


> Just found my problem on 3 printheads. When all else fails: If you are not squemish separate the printhead top assembly from the bottom containing the electronics and plate. Do not remove the rubber gasket from the electronics. Syringe each ink feed tube in the top half where the damper would normally attach and see if you get easy flow out of all the tubes. My black ink flow tube was clogged on 2 heads and cyan on 1. The feed tube clogged to where cleaning fluid would run but ink almost instantly clogged. Simply inserted a syringe needle and cleaned the feed tube from the bottom. Use the syringe to wash out again from the damper side then re-assemble. This problem acts exactly like starvation. No number of cleaning cycles or purges worked.So far all my clogged heads have had this problem not a clogged plate problem.


Yes I found this too, but I haven't try to pull it from the bottom or by using ultrasonic cleaner, usually I still push some head cleaner from the top


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I just took an old print head(4800) apart. The Black top part was not clogged. I Flushed it quite easily with simple green. On the bottom part where the nozzle plate is, the nozzle plate fell off(print head is over a year old).I found that the holes in the nozzle plate were blocked about 80% on each line. There are 8 small holes on the head itself(hidden by the nozzle plate) and those were all clear. After blowing thru' the holes on the nozzle plate they all looked to be about 98% clear. I reassembled the head and tried to push fluid thru' but the fluid came out the sides between the nozzle plate and the head. 
*What would be the best way to reseal the nozzle plate to the head? *I know this head is probably never going to work again but then it was just sitting in my parts bag for the last year. If I could find a way to reseal the plate to the head I think it might work since all channels are clear.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

This looks pretty cool

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkea2711o_Q[/media]


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

This is pic. of a 4800 Print Head with the Print Plate removed.
How can I re-attach the plate to the head? I know it was originally done in a factory, but could it be done manually?


----------

